# Quantum Gothic - Planet Strike Terrain



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm not sure how new this site is, but it seems pretty new and i couldn't find any other reference to it on Heresy Online so i assume that no one's mentioned it before:

if you don't fancy you defensive lines looking exactly the same as every other joe's and you can't afford FW prices, then check out these guys, Quantum Gothic. they've got a whole range of terrain (that appears to be expanding), which is just perfect for 40k or even some other systems.

even just a few bits here and there (like the Missile Launcher 'Catalyst' and Quantum Forcefield Pylons) could make a major difference to the look of a battlefield.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Indeed I've got some of their stuff, excellent quality! No flash on the model and barely any cleaning required! Fantastic.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

ah, now that's nice, I hate cleaning mold lines and sanding stuff:angry:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I have seen this site before. Probably a good 3+ months ago. They have some pretty inventive stuff and their castings look pretty clean and neat. I like their stuff a lot myself and probably would outfit a full game board if I had space for one and wasn't broke.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah I remember linking the gothic missle launcher.

Awesome site though, they have some nice stuff.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks quite funky! 5 tank traps for £6 aint bad at all, I will keep this site in mind if I ever come to building my personal fort


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice indeed. I bet you could make a really gothic looking Exorcist or Whirlwind using that missile launcher.k:


----------



## stewartjohn (Mar 10, 2009)

nice find just purcased the Missile Launcher 'Catalyst' for my Adeptus Mechanicus army


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up...
I'm moving end of this month, and don't have any idea the terrain quality of stores etc on the other end, this gives me home options that I like alot! 
Hills are easy, this stuff's harder.


----------



## riskman (Mar 28, 2008)

> I bet you could make a really gothic looking Exorcist or Whirlwind using that missile launcher


That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Mr Day (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep, i picked up the defensive bunker a few weeks back and it really is excellent. 
I honestly think that it looks "more" 40k than the forgeworld one.

I plan on picking up the whole wall set and an other bunker for my gaming table when i get some money.

I highly recommend them


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that is one awesome find for those in need of terrain for the coming book!

And the price isn't too bad either! I'm saving this for future reference.

Thanks for bringing this up guys


----------



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

I am impressed. Their stuff looks really good, and it isn't too expensive.

Thanks for the link! I will definitely check them out when I get terrain next.


----------



## stewartjohn (Mar 10, 2009)

I got the catalyst missile launcher today. i must say im impressed by the qualty of the moulding. no air bubbles or warping. much better than some of the stuff ive been sent from forgeworld.


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Just ordered the Catalyst myself. Should make a perfect Manticore or Colossus. Ya gotta love big assed rockets.k:


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

awesome find dude, will have to get some for a new gaming board!!


----------

